# Guy who knits



## Stevenk (Dec 29, 2017)

My grandmother had 30 grandchildren and she thought we all should learn how to knit. She was an immigrant from Wales. It did not matter to her whether we were boys or girls. Knitting was a life skill everyone should know how to do. I am 66 and still work full time as a professor. I find knitting to be a great activity to counter balance teaching, grading and playing with grandchildren.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome! I for one welcome diverse outlooks, so we can’t help but benefit from more male perspectives here. Spread the word!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

How great that she expected the boys to learn as well as you know have a good hobby to balance life. She knew well.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

My mother had 11 children (me, being the youngest), and she taught us all to knit. I have two brothers who used to knit, but only one does now and he drafts his own fair isle patterns as well.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome from Vancouver Island, BC, Canada. I tried to teach my son and 2 daughters to knit. Sadly, none of them took to it.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

A great hobby for anyone.


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Good for you


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome from South California. There are several men that post on this forum.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

What a wise grandmother! I try to get my son to be inspired to learn knit or crochet, not much luck yet.
I think it is wonderful she taught you. My grandmother taught me sewing because I was interested and watched her closely by age 3. She kept me and my sister's busy with embroidery, crochet, and Knitting, but my sisters have a little skill but no real interest. I made a living at sewing for a while at a few jobs. Not being paid to knit, but enjoying it.

Handwork is just an important part of my life I wish my grandmother could know the great gift she gave me.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome from Ontario, Canada


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

Welcome to KP from Virginia Beach, Virginia. My husband and I both crochet. He enjoys playing with color.


----------



## ckmc (Jun 24, 2017)

That's great and welcome from Southern California.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome Steven from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome. What do you like to knit? A gentleman friend of DH and mine loves to knit socks.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Welcome to KP! You had a smart grandmother!! Knitting is relaxing, and you can have beautiful results from the time spent!!


Stevenk said:


> My grandmother had 30 grandchildren and she thought we all should learn how to knit. She was an immigrant from Wales. It did not matter to her whether we were boys or girls. Knitting was a life skill everyone should know how to do. I am 66 and still work full time as a professor. I find knitting to be a great activity to counter balance teaching, grading and playing with grandchildren.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats. I was on a 28 day cruise in Oct, and every morning, in port or at sea, there was a group of about 30 women that would meet in a special room up on deck 15 and we could knit, crochet or anything and talk. There were 2 men; one was making hats on a LOOM and the other was sewing a jacket for his Halloween Costume. They were not shy about this and I am glad to know that your aren't either. Welcome, from NO. Calif.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome!

That is a lot of grandchildren. Lucky lady and lucky grandchildren! You have definitely been blessed.


----------



## Stevenk (Dec 29, 2017)

I enjoy knitting things for my grandchildren. They like my hats that have animal faces on them. I also belong to a prayer shawl ministry at church so I usually have a shawl under construction. I am presently knitting a scarf for my wife.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello and welcome. I'm glad to see another male post, I always make sure to show my grandsons. They always bugged me about making them stuff from the "good" yarn. I told them they could have the good yarn when they could make it themselves. One is learning to crochet, one is learning to knit, and the 3 yo sits on my lap and tells me I'm doing it wrong every time I purl. Hope you post some of your projects. Happy New year.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome from SE Wisconsin.  There are several male knitters on the forum


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi there, welcome from Australia.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome from Burlington, Ontario. So glad that you have joined us.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum. :sm09:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia ☺


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome! My Mom taught my Dad To knit50 some odd years ago when he had surgery on his Achilles tendon and was supposed not to move around too much.The site of him bumping down the outside stairs on his butt was too much for her so she taught him to knit to keep him in one spot. He got pretty good at it. My son taught himself to crochet and made quite a few gifts for the holidays this year.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Stevenk said:


> I enjoy knitting things for my grandchildren. They like my hats that have animal faces on them. I also belong to a prayer shawl ministry at church so I usually have a shawl under construction. I am presently knitting a scarf for my wife.


Welcome from UK, you have a lucky wife and grandchildren. Hope we get to see some of your projects.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello and welcome from another man who knits.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Welcome from Melbourne Australia ????????


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

None of my family taught me but a senior lady did at a Rest Home years ago when I was in my twenties now 70 so glad she did!!! Welcome to KP from Masschusett an nice to know men do knit still!! Great grandmother she taught you will I taught my kids to sew never interested in knitting or crocheting..


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Hello Steven and welcome from Eastern Ontario! Knitting is healing and meditative!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from New York City.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from New York City.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome From QUEBEC! My dad learned to knit FORM a sister while convalescent in the veterans hospital in Toronto, he was bored, and she came in every day to keep him company, and she would knit bandages , so he asked her to teach him so he could be useful. E was in there for a YEAR! A d then he taught me, my mom was a great ,knitter but had no patience, and I am a leftie, she told me I would never LEARN! But I have a hard HEAD I knit right handed and crochet left, my gm taught me to crochet.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada! Glad to see another knitter joining the group whether male or female!


----------



## Busy Natalie (Nov 24, 2016)

Welcome from Venice, FL Kitting or crocheting is a great way to just sit, relax and yet still be doing something worthwhile. At my age now, it's just about the only thing I can still do that has meaning in my life. I make a lot for the VA Hospitals, and a small hospital in NC for their newborns and their cancer wing.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Glad to hear it! Welcome from the Sunshine State of Florida!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Welcome from Minnesota! ????


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Duplicate post. Sorry.


----------



## bhooie (Jan 4, 2015)

I will be 66 on January 5. A retired teacher with three grandchildren. Learned to crochet and knit to have something to do. I knitted for the kids who are now in Southern California. Knits not needed now. Nothing wrong with us men knitting. Very handy.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome from Florida!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome from SE Michigan. So glad you joined us. Look forward to seeing some of your finished projects.


----------



## Lizm (Aug 7, 2011)

My Grandma had 7 boys before her last two children who were girls. She loved embroidery and the boys were all taught. Sadly I don't know what happened to the baby clothes my Dad embroidered on. Lovely memories though.


----------



## Ruledge (Dec 4, 2017)

Good for you, women do hobbies classed as male. People make their own choices.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to KP from Tennessee ~ :sm02: Your grandmother was a wise and practical woman. It's wonderful that she took the time to teach 30 grandchildren this skill!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome sir you were blessed to have such a wonderful Grandmother. I agree with her 100% Now you possess the skill to make something useful but also to bring you calm and contentment.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome from Hopewell, New Jersey!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good for your grandmother, she was a wise woman!! Welcome to this forum, you will be surrounded by many friends. And yes, welcome from Orange County, California where it was 80 degrees yesterday.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Steve, I wish I knew any men who knitted but I don’t know a single one. My husband appreciates my knitting but thinks it is “magic”! For me it is my favorite relaxation, to have all obligations met and be able to sit down with the latest project.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Welcome from Western North Carolina. One of my favorite knitters - who happens to be male - is Charles Gandy. I am so lucky that he lives less than 30 miles from me and comes to my LYS every Tuesday. Check out his fabulous socks that were shown at the Bascom Art Gallery in Highlands NC. Truly these are works of art and I was very lucky is seeing him create some of them, then went to the Bascom to see the whole collection. I wish my three sons had learned to knit but they refused and always had something else to do.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello and welcome to KP from cold (at the present time) central Florida. This is a great site, with lovely folks willing to assist you in your knitting adventures.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Aha! You, too, have found the secret to stress relief! Welcome aboard.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

That's great to hear, wlcome aboard.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome from North Carolina.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome from New Jersey. I started to teach my GS to knit he seemed to be interested for a while.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

What a great grandmother you had.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gradma knew!! Great fun, relaxation, creative and worthwhile and lovely for gifts. Smart lady. Welcome to a wonderful bunch of folks from diverse backgrounds and areas. We are from all around the globe.
Happy New Year! and Happy Knitting as well.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome aboard!! You will find many friends here in KP who are willing to be of help--or just enjoy posts. My uncle learned how to knit during WWII--and enjoyed it as a wonderful past time!! Enjoy us--we're happy to have you join us.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Stevenk said:


> My grandmother had 30 grandchildren and she thought we all should learn how to knit. She was an immigrant from Wales. It did not matter to her whether we were boys or girls. Knitting was a life skill everyone should know how to do. I am 66 and still work full time as a professor. I find knitting to be a great activity to counter balance teaching, grading and playing with grandchildren.


????????Hello,welcome.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to Paradise, from Connecticut! :sm11:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome. Looking forward to seeing your handiwork. What do you teach?


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I believe that knitting was taught to injured servicemen during the war. It is very relaxing.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

My maternal grandmother crocheted all the time she tried to teach me when I was 9 or10 but it was a disaster. She was teaching me right handed & I am a lefty. The problem was I really wanted to learn. In my early 20s I taught my self how to crochet. Poor grandma would say I was doing it wrong but could not understand why it was turning out ok. AS far as I know I am the only one of her 13 grandchildren who crochets or knit. I taught myself to knit at 69 when I retired and had the time to learn. I like knitting the most. What is funny I knit right handed.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Good for her. Men were the original great knitters.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello Steven and welcome to the KP family. Congratulation on having such a grandmother, she was very wise. I taught both my granddaughter and grandson to sew, crochet, and knit. My granddaughter took her sewing to having a post on etsy before starting her own family. The grandson is in his last year of residensy in reconstructive plastic surgery. While I had nothing to do with their chosen studies, I feel proud they wanted to learn those skills and that I was able to help them. Your grandmother would be very proud of you!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida! Glad to have you with us!

Hazel


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Good for you and your grandmother. Hope you enjoy this website. Welcome from Southern Indiana in the USA - across the pond.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome from Wisconsin!!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome from NW Indiana. Always glad to have another voice here. I love to talk about knitting, a bit about crochet and beading. What do you teach and where? I am a retired nurse and was lucky to work/teach at several teaching hospitals in the Chicagoland area. It was a great experience. i believe i will attempt to teach my GKs again. I think it might really good for my GS who has ADHD, and only sits still when he is on the computer! :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome! I’m glad your grandma teach how to knitt,I have four grandsons, one of them ask me to teach him how to crochet, I know he’s dad won’t be happy, but I always tell my kids, they can learn something new, is nothing wrong learning how to crochet or knitt.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to your comments and to seeing your projects.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, StevenK, and welcome from Texas. Your grandmother was one smart lady!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Welcome. My dad helped mom knit socks,hats ,mittens and scarves for 11 kids in nova scotia. Nice to see a confident man!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada! My grandmother taught me to knit too.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

what a wonderfull lady ahead of her time. when I raised my children the girls were raised to know how to do things that men would do change tires ect. and the boys were taught how to cook and how to sew. I think everyone should know how to do things .


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Stevenk said:


> My grandmother had 30 grandchildren and she thought we all should learn how to knit. She was an immigrant from Wales. It did not matter to her whether we were boys or girls. Knitting was a life skill everyone should know how to do. I am 66 and still work full time as a professor. I find knitting to be a great activity to counter balance teaching, grading and playing with grandchildren.


Welcome and cheers to your very wise grandmother.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm glad you said that - must have been speed reading and thought he said she had 30 children -lol!

Welcome Steve from COLD Michigan!



run4fittness said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> That is a lot of grandchildren. Lucky lady and lucky grandchildren! You have definitely been blessed.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome from me in NYC! To me, there is nothing sexier than a guy who knits or crochets (and does windows and cleans and cooks LOL). 
You're going to love it here! I certainly do.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

My junior high home room teacher taught all the boys to make hockey socks. I thought it was wonderful! I'm glad you enjoy the craft.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome. So glad you have joined us. Looking forward to seeing photos of your work.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello from LI, NY! Another male knitter joins our bamd!????????????


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Smart grandmother!!! Welcome from Southern California!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to KP from frigid Maine! Glad you’ve joined us and I look forward to seeing your work!!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Welcome from the Inland Empire in S. California. Grandparents who pass on their knowledge whether in the realm of useful skills or by expanding family history and backgrounds do us a great service - losing their untapped life experiences and talents are sadly irretrievable.


----------



## bettyjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

In the 1940's, my father had TB and was on total bed rest. My mother taught him to knit and then Daddy taught the man in the bed next to him to knit an he taught my father to speak Spanish.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome from another man who knits (and crochets and sews) from Denver, Colorado - the Mile High City. My mom taught me to crochet when I was about 8 or 9 years old and I'll for most of a year. Hand Knitting came along when I was in my early 30's and a couple of years later I moved to machine knitting. I still do all three and, along with the craft group I belong to, make lots of things for charity...mostly baby items...and fill requests from friends. It keeps me out of mischief!!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Toddytoo said:


> Welcome from the Inland Empire in S. California. Grandparents who pass on their knowledge whether in the realm of useful skills or by expanding family history and backgrounds do us a great service - losing their untapped life experiences and talents are sadly irretrievable.


How right you are! How many times have I wished I would have had the smarts to ask more questions of Grandma and Grandpa before they passed. I was just 19 and newly married when Grandma passed and I began regretting fairly soon after how little of their background I really knew. She did teach me to knit though. So for that, I am blessed. And Grandpa taught me how to do mechanical things including fixing clocks.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Just a warm welcome, Guy Who Knits! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

You had a great grandmother ! Hello and welcome from Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## TexasT (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Hello ???? from California


----------



## NKC55 (Oct 16, 2016)

Welcome from Rhode Island! ????


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

More power to you. Greetings from Illinois,


----------



## Stevenk (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome. Some of you asked for some pictures of things I have knitted so here they are along with my grandchildren.


----------



## Stevenk (Dec 29, 2017)

I teach courses in Health Care Administration. I was a health care administrator for 30 years prior to going into teaching. The pay is half but the rewards of teaching and the decrease in stress is well worth it.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Stevenk said:


> Thanks to all for the warm welcome. Some of you asked for some pictures of things I have knitted so here they are along with my grandchildren.


So cute, lovely family, and nice workmanship.


----------



## mylady (Nov 18, 2017)

welcome from ohio


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

your photos are so adorable. The first pic really tickled me. The wee guy looks so serious


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Welcome! I for one welcome diverse outlooks, so we can't help but benefit from more male perspectives here. Spread the word!


----------



## TexasT (Apr 27, 2011)

Stevenk said:


> Thanks to all for the warm welcome. Some of you asked for some pictures of things I have knitted so here they are along with my grandchildren.


They are so cute


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Your grandchildren are adorable and your projects are great! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Newcastle Australia. :sm01: 
Nice to have another guy on KP.


----------



## sigridsmith (Oct 21, 2017)

My Norwegian father had to learn knitting at school. He had to knit a potholder or dishcloth or something of the sort. For the life of him he couldn't get it right so the teacher kept telling him to rip it out and start over again. By the time he finally finished [or they gave up on him] the yarn was black from his dirty little hands. He never picked up the needles again.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Stevenk said:


> Thanks to all for the warm welcome. Some of you asked for some pictures of things I have knitted so here they are along with my grandchildren.


How adorable!!!!


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Your grandmother was a wise woman! Welcome from the beautiful Lost Coast of Northern California!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stevenk said:


> Thanks to all for the warm welcome. Some of you asked for some pictures of things I have knitted so here they are along with my grandchildren.


Awesome pics ☺☺


----------



## prithipals7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi Welcome from the “Big Apple” New York City. 
Grandma gave you a great skill. Glad to have you as part of the KP family ❤????


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to you from Florida


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent knitting and adorable grandkids. I'll bet teaching is less stressful than health care admin.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome to KP


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome from North Queensland, Australia. Please let any male friends who also knit about KP!


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

My husband has knit for a few years now. He's a natural and turns out beautiful work! Welcome aboard. Your grandmother was one smart lady!


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Adelaide South Australia


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA :sm01:


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Stevenk said:


> My grandmother had 30 grandchildren and she thought we all should learn how to knit. She was an immigrant from Wales. It did not matter to her whether we were boys or girls. Knitting was a life skill everyone should know how to do. I am 66 and still work full time as a professor. I find knitting to be a great activity to counter balance teaching, grading and playing with grandchildren.


Hello and welcome from Oregon.
Nice to meet you and glad you joined us. :sm24:

Your grandchildren are adorable, and you knitting is wonderful :sm24:


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome from Oxfordshire. How I wish my husband understood the joy of knitting, that it's not a quick to do, but so worthwhile.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats. My dad [RIP] taught me to knit when I was 5-6 years old. He could also crochet. When mum knit vests for us she had to wait for dad to come ashore to do the crochet around the neck of each vest.



Stevenk said:


> My grandmother had 30 grandchildren and she thought we all should learn how to knit. She was an immigrant from Wales. It did not matter to her whether we were boys or girls. Knitting was a life skill everyone should know how to do. I am 66 and still work full time as a professor. I find knitting to be a great activity to counter balance teaching, grading and playing with grandchildren.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Have you heard about the man who has been knitting on the subway? There was a story about him recently and he's been getting lots of attention on the positive side.
Welcome to the group - I see you're another Knitter in the Mitten but you're across the way from me over here in the Thumb Knuckle.

Back in the day, long before any of us here were born, women weren't allowed to knit - it was man's work.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Stevenk said:


> My grandmother had 30 grandchildren and she thought we all should learn how to knit. She was an immigrant from Wales. It did not matter to her whether we were boys or girls. Knitting was a life skill everyone should know how to do. I am 66 and still work full time as a professor. I find knitting to be a great activity to counter balance teaching, grading and playing with grandchildren.


Welcome to KP! Sounds like you had a wonderful Grandmother. I hope that you too will be able to pass this wonderful life skill onto your grandchildren. 
We have some very talented male knitters and crocheter's here. I look forward to you posting pictures of your work. And I hope that you enjoy KP as much as I do. :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Welcome Steven!! Hope you enjoy it here on KP!


----------

